# Sunshine!



## limuhead (Jan 27, 2013)

I am assuming that we all think our pets are the best; Sunshine may not be the 'Best' dog in the world, but quite possibly the sweetest. Assuming the 'Tummy Rub' position.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2013)

Heck, I have one of the worst cats!!


----------



## abax (Jan 28, 2013)

No, nope...I have five of the best, sweetest dogs in the world. Your sweetie
is second runner-up. Don't you just love those soft tummies?


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2013)

Golden or golden mix, definitely can't beat them for the 'sweetness' factor! Do you know why my screen name is Goldenrose?


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 31, 2013)

It always makes one (I speak generally) smile when you see a doggy like this


----------

